# Please help - need opinions on Nalyn Goldens in WI!



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

We have been looking for a quality bitch to show and hopefully use as a foundation for our program for some time now. I came across a very nice 10 month old for sale by Nalyn's Goldens in WI (breeder is Nancy Gratiot). Her pedigree is very nice. Her dam finished with 4 majors and the sire is just as good. I spoke with the breeder and she agreed to sell her with full rights to me with the expectation that I show and that she gets first pick puppy from her first litter (she chooses the stud). 

Without going into further details at this point, I want to see what others think of this particular breeder. Positive / negative purchase and relationship after? Thank you! I need to make a decision soon, and am getting very conflicting info on her.


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

*PLEASE - need opinion on Nalyn Goldens*

We have been looking for a quality bitch to show and hopefully use as a foundation for our program for some time now. I came across a very nice 10 month old for sale by Nalyn's Goldens in WI (breeder is Nancy Gratiot). Her pedigree is very nice. Her dam finished with 4 majors and the sire is just as impressive. I spoke with the breeder and she agreed to sell her to me with the expectation that I show and that she gets first pick puppy from her first litter (she chooses the stud). 

Without going into further details at this point, I want to see what others think of this particular breeder. Positive / negative purchase and relationship after? Thank you! I need to make a decision soon, and am getting very conflicting info on her. 

(cross posted but didn't realize how many more people view this board)


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I had an absolutely horrible experience with this breeder in Spring 2014 and did not end up getting our puppy from her....THANK GOD. I told her that I would never recommend her to anyone ever and, true to my word, whenever anyone on this board inquires about a breeder in the Wisconsin area I clearly state that I cannot recommend Nayln based on my negative experience. You can do a search on my name and read about what happened or you can PM me.

Your experience could end up being different of course. Personally, I would advise you to be VERY careful an assume NOTHING. And I would also recommend YOU write the contract.

Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*goldstandard-* I merged your two threads together so you would have all your replies in the same thread.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

goldstandard said:


> We have been looking for a quality bitch to show and hopefully use as a foundation for our program for some time now. I came across a very nice 10 month old for sale by Nalyn's Goldens in WI (breeder is Nancy Gratiot). Her pedigree is very nice. Her dam finished with 4 majors and the sire is just as impressive. I spoke with the breeder and she agreed to sell her to me with the expectation that I show and that she gets first pick puppy from her first litter (she chooses the stud).
> 
> Without going into further details at this point, I want to see what others think of this particular breeder. Positive / negative purchase and relationship after? Thank you! I need to make a decision soon, and am getting very conflicting info on her.
> 
> (cross posted but didn't realize how many more people view this board)


I would think that getting feedback that is conflicting would be a red flag without coming here for more. What has your mentor recommended to you? What have contacts from your local golden retriever club and the friends you've made at shows said to you privately? That is what I would be focusing on. This forum can be a good place for pet people to seek help, but I can't imagine the people who are more serious and knowledgeable about Goldens and showing them or competing in performance giving a slam here unless there is a very blatant lack of ethics. If this breeder has been in Goldens that long she should be known to some of the Golden people here, but if she is difficult, I doubt they want to discuss it on a public forum. If it's bothering you enough to seek opinion here, why put yourself through a long term relationship?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I kinda agree with Kristy on this.... because you want a dog to show and will need to have a more professional relationship with the breeder, you need to talk to people in your area. Contact the local club (the conformation people) and talk to them about what you are looking for. The dog show community is really small.... Don't talk on forums. 

Because your goal is to show and breed - I'd want to know why this dog is being placed.... and why she is still available.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

You say you're looking at a 10-month old. Curious as to why the 10-month old is available if she is truly a show prospect. That's pretty rare. However, breeders will often keep a couple puppies from a litter to see which turns out, and sell the one/ones that don't. Which would be an indication that the dog is not show quality. So, just wondering what the circumstances are here.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know any of the people involved or the breeder so this two cents is worth no cents really. Giving this a quick look, to me she looks like a puppy back owed from Aurora Goldens (?). I like the pedigree of the ten months old in many aspects. 

1) Check the mother on www.offa.org for up- to- date eye clearance

2) Ask if the puppy is missing teeth or has had any kind of prelims done. If not, ask to do prelim hips & elbow, and get eyes and heart pre-purchase. Once you get to that age, it is not like an 8 week old puppy with which you have to roll some dice. 

3) if the ten month old has full dentition and passes heart, eyes and her ortho prelims with flying colors, it is a nice pedigree. No idea if she is show quality or not.


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback everyone. The problem with my local mentor and club is that she is 14 hrs away so no one knows too much about her. The bitch is for sale because she has her full sister and dam as well as 3 other up and coming teenagers. Too many dogs, not enough time. No prelims but she is guaranteed to pass or replacement will be given. Looked over the contract and there's a few points that are too vague for me or that favor her in a big way. Weighing pros and cons but I think I am going to pass. Thank you all!


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

Goldinmyheart....could you send me a pm with more info? It won't let me message you since I'm new. Thanks!


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## GoldenMN (Feb 29, 2016)

*Nalyns Goldens*

Can you please share? I am looking into getting a puppy from her.


----------



## GoldenMN (Feb 29, 2016)

GoldInMyHeart said:


> I had an absolutely horrible experience with this breeder in Spring 2014 and did not end up getting our puppy from her....THANK GOD. I told her that I would never recommend her to anyone ever and, true to my word, whenever anyone on this board inquires about a breeder in the Wisconsin area I clearly state that I cannot recommend Nayln based on my negative experience. You can do a search on my name and read about what happened or you can PM me.
> 
> Your experience could end up being different of course. Personally, I would advise you to be VERY careful an assume NOTHING. And I would also recommend YOU write the contract.
> 
> Good luck.


Can you please PM me? Really interested in hearing about your experience


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I sent you a PM. I am not on these boards daily and didn't see your inquiry until tonight.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in Wisconsin and I got both my pups from an awesome breeder. Heartsofgolden in two rivers. Please check it out. I was recommended by my boss both she and her brother got theirs there. Beautiful, healthy dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is the site http://heartofgold.bravesites.com/avail_pups



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Amystelter said:


> I am in Wisconsin and I got both my pups from an awesome breeder. Heartsofgolden in two rivers. Please check it out. I was recommended by my boss both she and her brother got theirs there. Beautiful, healthy dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No public eye exam information, and all heart exams are "practitioner" instead of cardiologist. Breeds dogs under the age of 2 years. Missing elbow clearances, some dogs with no public health clearances. Sorry; can't consider this an "awesome breeder."


----------



## Jwalsh (May 25, 2016)

While she had beautiful dogs- she is truly a horrible woman. As others have expressed she will take your money after making several promises- even writing them on a "contract" and then cash your deposit only to ignore and lie moving forward. Hidden fees not revealed such as 80$ per month required food she is a sales rep for and unethical treatment. We are so sad we didn't read these reviews earlier. We are not only out a deposit but the attachment of a puppy promised.


----------



## Jwalsh (May 25, 2016)

GoldInMyHeart said:


> I had an absolutely horrible experience with this breeder in Spring 2014 and did not end up getting our puppy from her....THANK GOD. I told her that I would never recommend her to anyone ever and, true to my word, whenever anyone on this board inquires about a breeder in the Wisconsin area I clearly state that I cannot recommend Nayln based on my negative experience. You can do a search on my name and read about what happened or you can PM me.
> 
> Your experience could end up being different of course. Personally, I would advise you to be VERY careful an assume NOTHING. And I would also recommend YOU write the contract.
> 
> Good luck.


Any way you would be willing to share your experience about Nalyns. We also had a horrendous one. I really can't believe she can get away with what she does.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

> Any way you would be willing to share your experience about Nalyns. We also had a horrendous one. I really can't believe she can get away with what she does.


Yes, I will send you a PM. In order to reply to me via PM, I believe you will need to have a certain number of posts, 10 I believe. So, just keep posting under this thread or others to increase your count so that you can reply to me.

I am sorry that you, too, also had a horrible experience with Nalyns.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

BlazenGR said:


> No public eye exam information, and all heart exams are "practitioner" instead of cardiologist. Breeds dogs under the age of 2 years. Missing elbow clearances, some dogs with no public health clearances. Sorry; can't consider this an "awesome breeder."




Awesome dogs and she's the breeder. This came up before when I recommended her. Europe has different standards and she used them in the case of bread under 2 years. As far as the other points she basically said she follows industry standard. Because I am not experienced in breeding nor standards I probably should not have made recommendations. I did based on my experience with her and my two puppies, and the puppies of three other families I know. We are very happy with both the puppies and the experience. I thank you for checking it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwalsh (May 25, 2016)

I typed out my message and then saw this- thank you GoldInMyHeart! We shared a very similar experience!


----------



## Jwalsh (May 25, 2016)

I can also second goldinmyhearts account. Terrible experience!


----------



## j&d (May 31, 2016)

Jwalsh said:


> While she had beautiful dogs- she is truly a horrible woman. As others have expressed she will take your money after making several promises- even writing them on a "contract" and then cash your deposit only to ignore and lie moving forward. Hidden fees not revealed such as 80$ per month required food she is a sales rep for and unethical treatment. We are so sad we didn't read these reviews earlier. We are not only out a deposit but the attachment of a puppy promised.


Based on the timing of your post I anticipate you were expecting to take home a puppy this upcoming weekend...so were we, until this evening. We received an email/text message last week REQUIRING that we purchase food, treats and canned dog food and send the confirmation email to her. I thought this was an immediate red flag (we had no previous discussion of this requirement - the only thing she had asked at the time of our deposit was if we would feed the dog Life's abundance food) We had no idea that Nancy was going to require a contract for food to be purchased THROUGH HER for the remainder of this dog's life. She sent us an incredibly rude email this evening (although she has been quite rude throughout the entire process) and proceeded to tell us that we were moved to the next litter because we did not buy the appropriate treats/raw hide and as a consequence were going to give this puppy cancer. Unfortunately, we did not find these forum posts until it was too late. I'm sorry to hear that this has happened to you as well as many others. I hope that we are able to find more reputable and kinder breeders in the future.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW. What a business model.
Take deposit on a puppy.
Then just before delivery make a contractual demand that you buy food for the life of the dog.
When you refuse, then you lose "your" puppy.
There is someone already lined up to take possession.
This implies that she takes more deposits than she has puppies available.

Sounds like conspiracy to defraud. A decent prosecutor could make a case.


Max


----------



## Vinni (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't. She is unethical and impossible to deal with.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I do not have 1st hand informations on the owner of Nalyns goldens but I do know that my puppy's sire is one of her dogs. My breeder was Robin Coppedge owner of Aurora Goldens ... I would never recommend her as a breeder much less as a business partner. From what I've read on this forum on Nalyns and my experience with Aurora goldens they should be considered partners in crime with less than ethical practices.


----------



## mygoldenpup (Oct 4, 2016)

We purchased a puppy from Robin. Unknowingly when we took our puppy home it was sick. We've spent so much money on vet bills it is ridiculous. I would NEVER recommend Robin Coppedge.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

*Aurora goldens / dishonest breeder*

mygoldenpup

So sorry to hear you have a sick puppy from Aurora. I also got a pup from her back in Feb. I thought I did all the research and she was very nice via emails but most of what she told me were lies. It took me 4 months & 3 vets to get my girl healthy. What were your issues?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

mygoldenpup said:


> We purchased a puppy from Robin. Unknowingly when we took our puppy home it was sick. We've spent so much money on vet bills it is ridiculous. I would NEVER recommend Robin Coppedge.


Aurora Golden / Robin Coppedge is currently under investigation with the Oklahoma Dept. of Agriculture, Food & Forestry for selling sick puppies. The case number is CPB-1639 & contact was a Teena Gunter. Feel free to add your name to this complaint or file your own.


----------



## mygoldenpup (Oct 4, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> mygoldenpup
> 
> So sorry to hear you have a sick puppy from Aurora. I also got a pup from her back in Feb. I thought I did all the research and she was very nice via emails but most of what she told me were lies. It took me 4 months & 3 vets to get my girl healthy. What were your issues?


I agree, she was very nice at first as she would send pictures of the puppies and very nice text updating us. I was very disappointed in her home as it was filthy. When we picked up our puppy he had a runny eye. He had constant diarrhea from the moment we brought him home, I was worried if he would survive this. I contacted Robin, she said the diarrhea was due to him being in a new environment. Our vet told us he has giardia and coccidia. We were on antibiotics, probiotics, a very expensive special prescription diet, etc. for months. We spend more on vet bills his first year than what we paid for him. He is over a year now and suffers from IBS.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

mygoldenpup
I'm so sorry. I had the same experience. Not sure who your sire was but "Thunder" has a eye disorder and it is noted on his eye clearance, shame on me for not checking the OFA and looking that up. Gratefully my girl has grown out of the eye issue and the vet has assured me there is no damage to the eye. BUT I will start her yearly eye clearances when she reaches one year. We also had the coccidia but gratefully escaped the giardia but she was heavily infested with parasites. She was covered in fleas & ticks and very dirty. My girl also came with a UTI that took 4 months of medication to resolve. Gratefully the last vet we visited did a culture so we could get the proper medication. It still took 6 weeks of meds and of course a follow up culture to be sure it was gone. I too spent as much on vet bills as the cost of the puppy.
Health wasn't her only issue, it was really hard to keep her inside. If she had her way she would have slept on the covered porch during a thunder storm alone vs. a nice warm place inside. It took weeks to get her to make eye contact and months to actually make a connection. I've never had a puppy that didn't want to follow you around. Gratefully these are non issues these days. She is a wonderful dog, snuggly, beautiful, mild temperament and must be by my side at all times.
I'm not sure if the pups were ever handled or inside but it's just an opinion more than fact. 
Did you have the same issues? Everything better now?? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## gogoldengirl (Nov 13, 2020)

rtgoldens said:


> We have been looking for a quality bitch to show and hopefully use as a foundation for our program for some time now. I came across a very nice 10 month old for sale by Nalyn's Goldens in WI (breeder is Nancy Gratiot). Her pedigree is very nice. Her dam finished with 4 majors and the sire is just as good. I spoke with the breeder and she agreed to sell her with full rights to me with the expectation that I show and that she gets first pick puppy from her first litter (she chooses the stud).
> 
> Without going into further details at this point, I want to see what others think of this particular breeder. Positive / negative purchase and relationship after? Thank you! I need to make a decision soon, and am getting very conflicting info on her.





rtgoldens said:


> We have been looking for a quality bitch to show and hopefully use as a foundation for our program for some time now. I came across a very nice 10 month old for sale by Nalyn's Goldens in WI (breeder is Nancy Gratiot). Her pedigree is very nice. Her dam finished with 4 majors and the sire is just as good. I spoke with the breeder and she agreed to sell her with full rights to me with the expectation that I show and that she gets first pick puppy from her first litter (she chooses the stud).
> 
> Without going into further details at this point, I want to see what others think of this particular breeder. Positive / negative purchase and relationship after? Thank you! I need to make a decision soon, and am getting very conflicting info on her.


Stay away! There are many reviews about this breeder on this website. Just enter Nalyns Goldens or Nancy Gratiot and you will learn all you need know.


----------

